# Tipping before the ride



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

If either Uber or Lyft would be the first to change their model to allow tipping along with the ride request they would steal all the drivers. Drivers would see the tip amount included on the request screen. Good tippers would get fast service and non tippers can learn to ride bike. Some food delivery companies are doing this and it's a great pay model.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> If either Uber or Lyft would be the first to change their model to allow tipping along with the ride request they would steal all the drivers. Drivers would see the tip amount included on the request screen. Good tippers would get fast service and non tippers can learn to ride bike. Some food delivery companies are doing this and it's a great pay model.


No business works like that. Bad idea. Neither Uber, nor Lyft, will do it. Non starter.

BTW: Tips are built into the system. Which is what I inform my riders. Get over it.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I had a pax tonight hand me $10 cash as the ride started because I made her laugh.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> No business works like that. Bad idea. Neither Uber, nor Lyft, will do it. Non starter.
> 
> BTW: Tips are built into the system. Which is what I inform my riders. Get over it.


Actually dipshyt Doordash works exactly like that. And as I have told your dumb ass on numerous occasions. TIPS ARE NOT BUILT INTO THIS 1970 Cab rate pay system... Lord please let this moron find a life....


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I had a pax tonight hand me $10 cash as the ride started because I made her laugh.


Wish I knew more than one joke....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> No business works like that. Bad idea. Neither Uber, nor Lyft, will do it. Non starter.
> 
> BTW: Tips are built into the system. Which is what I inform my riders. Get over it.


Doordash works like that. Tips are upfront.

Since we have a running debate about tips, I'll reiterate: tips on Uber are not tips but "pay what you want", a sliding payment scale based on passenger finances, habits, mood, appraisal of service, and guilt.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

No really if you tip up front on Uber Eats they send you a new delivery partner that they are trying to load up with high pay for their first few shifts. If you zero out the tip at the pre-checkout stage you will be sent an enthusiastic seasoned delivery professional that has already visited your building hundreds of times. Shameful but true.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No really if you tip up front on Uber Eats they send you a new delivery partner that they are trying to load up with high pay for their first few shifts. If you zero out the tip at the pre-checkout stage you will be sent an enthusiastic seasoned delivery professional that has already visited your building hundreds of times. Shameful but true.


You order a lot of Grandys to your bldg.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Doordash works like that. Tips are upfront.
> 
> Since we have a running debate about tips, I'll reiterate: tips on Uber are not tips but "pay what you want", a sliding payment scale based on passenger finances, habits, mood, appraisal of service, and guilt.


Okay will give you that. There's one more service I'll never use.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Amzn has a sneaky way of adding a default 5$ tip on Whole Foods orders.. you have to delete the tip? which takes time.


----------

